# Fluval FX6 Setp-up HELP



## jv87ttype (Jan 7, 2015)

This will be my first canister filter and I am lost on media set-up. From what I have found the bottom 2 trays will get some type of noodle like the fluval biomax is this correct? What goes in the top trap? Do I keep the sponges that are around the media baskets? Last question does anyone put something down on the bottom tray to protect the pump from any small pieces that might makes it way throw the basket?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

The sponges around the basket are the coarse media traps so those should remain in place.

The top media basket is meant to hold carbon, zeo-carb or a pre-filter pad. You aren't required to use carbon or the zeo-carb media but could use additional coarse foam media that will help to trap debris. Fine pore mechanical media should be used sparingly to avoid premature clogging.

The middle media basket is for chemical media such as peat. It could also be used for additional mechanical media such as sponge foam pads or similar. You could also use bio-media and follow the procedure for the bottom media basket below.

The bottom media basket is for your bio-media such as Biomax or similiar biological media. The manual suggests adding a water polishing pad or fine filter pad on TOP of the bio-media to reduce clogging of the media. The bottom basket receives the purest water stream.

All this info comes from the manual for the FX5 but should be the same as the FX6.

Any media that may be small enough to pass through the bottom of all the media trays should be placed in a media bag to avoid the chance the impeller could be blocked or damaged. Always pre-rinse any media in tap water to flush out any fine dust or small particles.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Matrix in the bottom, bulk floss cut to fit in the middle, and Fluval pre-filter media on top.


----------

